# is there a way to gain root access using my own rom and kernal?



## fbiman628[email protected] (Sep 24, 2012)

Just wondering if theres a way to start a new root access without installing all the custom roms and kenals found here for the strat? Me and my wife both have the same phones and we had them rooted but had to switch them back to non rooted cause the signal not working was interfearing with us not being able to send or receive pics and videos. well at least thats what i thing was messing with it. I just wanted to be able to put superuser on the ones we have so we can change the things we want.


----------



## OptimusI (Nov 1, 2012)

Take a look at the simplified root guide pinned at the top of the forum. In it Dwitherell details how to flash only superuser while keeping the stock rom and kernel.


----------

